# I/O Revision II English Patch has been released.



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2014)

After quite some effort, the folks at Lemnisca Translations have finished their English patch for I/O. If you don't know what I/O is, let me explain it. It is a Visual Novel for PC, written and directed by the same person who created the Infinity series of visual novels, mainly consisting of Never7, Ever17, Remember11, and to a lesser extent, 12Riven and Code 18. A synopsis from the Visual Novel Database website vndb.org is below:



> "April 26th, 2032 A.D. - Megalopolis Tokyo - 00:12 in the morning
> 
> A total lunar eclipse occurs for the first time in 3 years. Even though it's supposed to be a simple astronomical phenomenon, it soon sets off a series of unexpected events. Unexplainable mysteries, terrorist incidents, and network crime surge as if in unison. The truth mixes with lies, as if the world is awake but still sleeping.
> 
> ...


 
Not only was Ever17 my first visual novel, it is also either my most or second most favorite visual novel of all time (curse you, Steins;Gate, for giving me doubts). Knowing that the same guy who made Ever17 also created I/O, I'm excited to dive into it, and so should you.

Obviously I can't give you a link to the actual game, since piracy is wrong and blah blah, but should you happen to have a copy of I/O Revision II, you can use the English patch here.

Edit: I forgot to post the Known Bugs from the translator's website.
*KNOWN BUGS*
Note: The following are bugs we were unable to fix. PLEASE READ THESE CAREFULLY BEFORE YOU PLAY TO AVOID SAID BUGS.
1. If you save a game on textbox 4 or more lines long, close the game, and reload it, the text display will not display properly if you reload on that save, but will be back to normal on the next save. To avoid this, please save only on textboxes that are 3 or fewer lines long.
2. If you save a game on a textbox 4 or more lines long and reload that save mid-game, the textbox will be “stuck” in that size until you come across a textbox that’s the same size or bigger than the current textbox, where things will then display normally again. To avoid this, please save only on textboxes that are 3 or fewer lines long.
3. If you try to click or press Enter during a continuous sound effect (a sound effect that “pauses” the text as it plays out), the game will crash. To avoid this, please do not press anything while a continuous sound effect is playing and wait for it to finish.


Source


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 23, 2014)

School Days has spoiled me waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> School Days has spoiled me waaaaaaay too much.


Two completely different genres, good man. I'm not really a fan of slice-of-life, unless it only starts out that way and then sci-fi or murder/mystery stuff happens afterwards.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 23, 2014)

Was never into the Infinity series, but I might just give this a looksee since I need something to hold me over until the Tsukihime remake is out.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2014)

You failed to mention on what platform the game is on, although I assume it's for PC.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> You failed to mention on what platform the game is on, although I assume it's for PC.


Yeah, completely spaced on that. It _is_ for the PC. I shall adjust my post accordingly.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 23, 2014)

You should also mention that these are eroges (erotic visual novels) just so ppl know, unless yours is family friendly? School days is in no way family friendly(it is more of a decide what is going to happen hentai (it plays like a anime)).


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> You should also mention that these are eroges (erotic visual novels) just so ppl know, unless yours is family friendly? School days is in no way family friendly(it is more of a decide what is going to happen hentai (it plays like a anime)).


None of the Infinity series visual novels are eroge. The mindset that a (PC) visual novel is automatically an eroge/H-game is detrimental to the genre as a whole. 

That being said, I have not read this yet, so I can't actually comment, and I fear googling it because of spoilers. It _is_ rated 15+, but most likely because of the violence and/or horror that is present in some of the previous works.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 23, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> None of the Infinity series visual novels are eroge. The mindset that a (PC) visual novel is automatically an eroge/H-game is detrimental to the genre as a whole.
> 
> That being said, I have not read this yet, so I can't actually comment, and I fear googling it because of spoilers. It _is_ rated 15+, but most likely because of the violence and/or horror that is present in some of the previous works.


Sorry the mindset is because i only like eroges .


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2014)

Interesting...I haven't had any spare time for VNs but I have had a bit of a craving, I may check this out.



Ericthegreat said:


> You should also mention that these are eroges (erotic visual novels) just so ppl know, unless yours is family friendly? School days is in no way family friendly(it is more of a decide what is going to happen hentai (it plays like a anime)).


 
Why the fuck do you keep mentioning School Days when it isn't in any way relevant?
This isn't a eroge as far as I can see so of course it isn't mentioned as being one. It's a visual novel.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Interesting...I haven't had any spare time for VNs but I have had a bit of a craving, I may check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I've been having difficulty getting the game to run. I was given an error message, and unfortunately it's in Japanese, so I can't understand it. In case someone can translate it, I posted about it here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/can-someone-translate-this-from-japanese.362463/

So I fixed my problem. Apparently the game _needs_ to be installed instead of the .iso's files copied. At first I installed it, but the folder had a bunch of Japanese characters, so I made a new one, and that's how it got messed up. Time to enjoy myself!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 23, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Interesting...I haven't had any spare time for VNs but I have had a bit of a craving, I may check this out.
> 
> Why the fuck do you keep mentioning School Days when it isn't in any way relevant?
> This isn't a eroge as far as I can see so of course it isn't mentioned as being one. It's a visual novel.


 
School days is usually thought of as a visual novel. If i said something about fate/stay night would you have said the same? Anyway i brought it up cause I thought ever17 was a eroge, seems it is not. But most of all, because I was trolling you specifically, just like how you are reading this right now, MUHUHAHAHAHA!

Edit: Also Steins Gate is getting a english release soon! (argue about how I shouldn't mention this when the op did)

Also Sekei wants to know why you hate her 



Spoiler


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> School days is usually thought of as a visual novel. If i said something about fate/stay night would you have said the same? Anyway i brought it up cause I thought ever17 was a eroge, seems it is not. But most of all, because I was trolling you specifically, just like how you are reading this right now, MUHUHAHAHAHA!


Eroge and visual novels are not mutually exclusive. I've never played/read/whatever School Days, but from the sounds of it, it _is_ a visual novel.

And I actually thought Ever17 was eroge too. Embarassing tidbit: I only downloaded Ever17 because it was in a torrent of H-games I found, so I started it. A while into skipping the text, and there's no boobs. I'm like "Wtf, man?" Then, a video started playing of something interesting, and I was like "Wait a minute... what?" So, I started from the beginning, actually reading the text, and I really liked it. That "H-game" ended up being the first visual novel I ever read, and a contender for the best I've ever read. It has no ero in it. One of the characters _does_ have sex with another, but it's only implied, as they wake up next to each other.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2014)

This is brilliant thanks for posting it I probably wouldn't have seen it otherwise.
Having just finished Danganronpa I was already looking into more VN while the wait for Danganronpa 2 keeps ticking.

I really believe they should remaster and port Ever7/Never17/Remember 11 etc. Imagine a HD remaster on Vita, would be glorious!
I think he was going to remaster a game for the 360 but it was pretty bad by all account's

I will definitely install I/O on my laptop for when I'm away but why doesn't' the dev compile it into an .apk?
Also, for those have played it, how does it stack up t o 999,VLR,Umineko, Danganronpa etc?
I'm surprised there isn't more VN on android, the platform is perfect fro it. If anyone knows of any please list them to me!


----------



## Cyberdrive (Feb 23, 2014)

It's worth noting that there's a list of known bugs on the translators' website, which is pretty important to read for anyone starting the game.
Also, following the traditional Japanese naming pattern, I/O rev.II is known as [080829][ASGARD] I/O －ディレクターズカット－


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 24, 2014)

T-hug said:


> This is brilliant thanks for posting it I probably wouldn't have seen it otherwise.
> Having just finished Danganronpa I was already looking into more VN while the wait for Danganronpa 2 keeps ticking.
> 
> I really believe they should remaster and port Ever7/Never17/Remember 11 etc. Imagine a HD remaster on Vita, would be glorious!
> ...


You were actually one of the reasons why I made this post in the first place, because I knew you enjoyed VNs and it'd grab your attention. If you mean the translator when you say Dev, they can't, because it's not their property, only the patch is. If you mean the actual Developer, that'd be Asgard, but I'm not even sure they exist anymore.


Cyberdrive said:


> It's worth noting that there's a list of known bugs on the translators' website, which is pretty important to read for anyone starting the game.
> Also, following the traditional Japanese naming pattern, I/O rev.II is known as [080829][ASGARD] I/O －ディレクターズカット－


Another good point. I forgot I put a direct link to the patch instead of a link to their website, so they don't see the warnings. I changed my post to reflect this.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 25, 2014)

Perhaps not entirely the right place to ask, but as someone who greatly enjoys the Ace Attorney and (especially) Zero Escape series, should I go and play/read the Infinity series and/or Steins;gate? I've heard fairly positive things about them all, but unless they're really good I don't generally go for VNs. Gamefly's also taking their sweet time in sending me Danganronpa (which apparently was in higher demand than Bravely Default, given the cart in my XL right now) so I'm looking for something to kill some time.


----------



## Arras (Feb 25, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Perhaps not entirely the right place to ask, but as someone who greatly enjoys the Ace Attorney and (especially) Zero Escape series, should I go and play/read the Infinity series and/or Steins;gate? I've heard fairly positive things about them all, but unless they're really good I don't generally go for VNs. Gamefly's also taking their sweet time in sending me Danganronpa (which apparently was in higher demand than Bravely Default, given the cart in my XL right now) so I'm looking for something to kill some time.


Ever17 and Steins;Gate are both really really good. I hated Remember11 myself and haven't tried anything else from the Infinity series, including this.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 25, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Perhaps not entirely the right place to ask, but as someone who greatly enjoys the Ace Attorney and (especially) Zero Escape series, should I go and play/read the Infinity series and/or Steins;gate? I've heard fairly positive things about them all, but unless they're really good I don't generally go for VNs. Gamefly's also taking their sweet time in sending me Danganronpa (which apparently was in higher demand than Bravely Default, given the cart in my XL right now) so I'm looking for something to kill some time.


Ever17 and Steins;Gate _are_ awesome. Remember11 is awesome too, no matter what Arras says. Both the Infinity series and Nitroplus' Science Adventure series (the one that Steins;Gate belongs to) have ties to hard science, sci-fi, philosophy, and other things that made Zero Escape (mostly Virtue's Last Reward) amazing. Ever17 and Steins;Gate are actually my favorites of those two series respectively, and also my favorites of all time, so I'm biased towards them, but I'll give you some info on them in case it helps you decide. No (big) spoilers, of course, only as much information as you'd see in a synopsis, and only information that you'll find in the first couple of hours:

Infinity series:

Never 7: story about a college student who gets sent to an island during summer break for "Seminar Camp" where the goal is to "have fun and make friends." Boring, I know. But, on the first day he's there, he has a dream where a girl dies and he cannot do anything to stop it. He wakes up, then goes about his business. However, he soon has a premonition. Is it just his imagination, or will it actually end up being tied to him, the people around him, and their fates? Features: light sci-fi, philosophy, mystery, and romance. This is a non-erotic bishōjo (game where the player chooses between different girls that lead to different story arcs).
Ever 17: story about a group of unrelated people who happen to all be at LeMU, an underwater theme park, at the same time. However, due to unforeseen circumstances, they get stuck in the theme park. The majority of the story revolves around their survival during this time. During a certain part in the story, you get to choose one of two characters to view the rest of the story as. I don't want to say too much, because spoilers are abound. All I'm going to say is that this is an amazing story. Features: sci-fi, philosophy (moreso than the others Infinity novels), mystery, thriller, romance, and it is a total mindscrew. Not for those who are afraid of thinking. This is also a non-erotic bishōjo.
Remember 11: a story about two individuals, whose viewpoints switch throughout the novel. One is a college student, on her way to study a patient at a mental institution who is believed to be a serial killer, whose plane ends up crashing in the mountains, with no sign of society in sight. She ends up staying in a nearby cabin with three other survivors of the crash. The other character is a graduate student of quantum mechanics, who falls from a clock tower of a safehouse, ending up with some memory loss. He doesn't remember much about the accident, except for the fact that he saw someone else there when it happened, and he believed someone made him fall on purpose, that same person possibly still being in the safehouse that he is in. These two characters don't have much in common, but soon they find their lives to be connected in way that neither of them can comprehend. Features: heavy sci-fi/hard science (that may hurt your head if you don't know or like science), mystery, and psychological thriller. Also, a total mindscrew.
Nitroplus' Science Adventure series:

Chaos;Head: story about an otaku shut-in in high school who sometimes has trouble differentiating between reality and fantasy. At certain points throughout the story, you'll be able to make a choice of how you would like the next scene to play out. Two of the choices are fantasies. One is will be funny, happy, and/or erotic, while the other will be sad, scary, or otherwise just pretty messed up. The third is to forgo fantasy and just stick to reality. At first, he sees some pretty messed up things, and he just passes them off as fantasies. But they keep happening, and he realizes that the deaths happening around him are the real thing, and he's in danger. Features: sci-fi, fantasy, mystery, gore, and psychological thriller. When I said erotic, there's no actual nudity or sex scenes, but at some points in the story, it may come close. Also, not for the squeamish. 
Steins;Gate: story about a young man with a passion for science and inventing, so much so that he calls himself a mad scientist. During one of his experiments, he ends up sending a text to a phone hooked up to a microwave. Harmless, right? Except, as soon as he does so, everyone around him disappears. He has no idea what happened, and then works tirelessly to try and recreate the events that happened. Features: hard science, sci-fi, philosophy, time travel, and mystery.
Robotics;Notes: I can't actually comment on the visual novel, because it hasn't been translated. However, all three of these novels have been turned into anime, so you can still experience the story. While you can experience these novels in any order, they're best viewed in the order written, for reasons you'll see later.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 13, 2014)

T-hug said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more VN on android, the platform is perfect fro it. If anyone knows of any please list them to me!


There's this app called VNDS that was ported from the DS, it's a sort of engine that can run visual novels that have been ported to it. A few of popular visual novels have been ported, off the top of my mind this have been ported:
Fate/Stay Night
Tsukihime
Higurashi
Umineko
Ever17
Never7
Saya no Uta
Narcissu 1 & 2

Here's the play store link to the app
You need to download and convert the games by yourself though, here's the link to some of the converters
There's also a Katawa Shoujo android port and an almost complete translation for the play store version of Steins;Gate IIRC


----------



## T-hug (Mar 13, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> There's this app called VNDS that was ported from the DS, it's a sort of engine that can run visual novels that have been ported to it. A few of popular visual novels have been ported, off the top of my mind this have been ported:
> Fate/Stay Night
> Tsukihime
> Higurashi
> ...


 

Thanks for the heads up, are Never7 and Ever17 in English though?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 13, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Thanks for the heads up, are Never7 and Ever17 in English though?


If you have the English versions of Never7 and Ever17, yep.


----------



## Arras (Mar 13, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Thanks for the heads up, are Never7 and Ever17 in English though?


The Ever17 VNDS port is terrible. At least two of the good endings (including the true end) are not even reachable without cheating when I tried it on my DS.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 13, 2014)

They should really HD remaster the games for the games for the West and release on Vita/PS4/Xbone etc. I guess it's too niche a genre though.  If a guy can't even get Zero Escape 3 greenlit I doubt We'll ever get update versions of these games!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 13, 2014)

T-hug said:


> They should really HD remaster the games for the games for the West and release on Vita/PS4/Xbone etc. I guess it's too niche a genre though. If a guy can't even get Zero Escape 3 greenlit I doubt We'll ever get update versions of these games!


The problem is that you don't hear about visual novels. Like, ever. The only visual novel that gets any reception/promotion is Ace Attorney, and even then, it's a small group of gamers who know about it and/or play it. I found out about Ever17 (and the Infinity series in general) by accident. I found out about the series that includes Steins;Gate by going to a website dedicated to visual novels and looking at the most popular ones according to their userbase. I found out about 999 by browsing the whole DS library and thinking it looked interesting. Nowhere to be found are commercials, ads, trailers, or pretty much anything that brings attention to visual novels. Heck, I even ask people who have played games like Ace Attorney about visual novels and they go "What's that?"

We need less dudebros who skip scenes where people do nothing but talk to each other and more people who actually care about story and aren't allergic to reading.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Arras said:


> The Ever17 VNDS port is terrible. At least two of the good endings (including the true end) are not even reachable without cheating when I tried it on my DS.


Yeah I played that version too, but the newest converter fixes all the problems, the preconverted version is the one with the issues.


----------



## Arras (Mar 13, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Yeah I played that version too, but the newest converter fixes all the problems, the preconverted version is the one with the issues.


I actually converted my own installation, but that was back when the converter was first released. I didn't know they updated it to fix these issues.


----------



## pokemonkickbutt (Mar 17, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> The problem is that you don't hear about visual novels. Like, ever. The only visual novel that gets any reception/promotion is Ace Attorney, and even then, it's a small group of gamers who know about it and/or play it. I found out about Ever17 (and the Infinity series in general) by accident. I found out about the series that includes Steins;Gate by going to a website dedicated to visual novels and looking at the most popular ones according to their userbase. I found out about 999 by browsing the whole DS library and thinking it looked interesting. Nowhere to be found are commercials, ads, trailers, or pretty much anything that brings attention to visual novels. Heck, I even ask people who have played games like Ace Attorney about visual novels and they go "What's that?"
> 
> We need less dudebros who skip scenes where people do nothing but talk to each other and more people who actually care about story and aren't allergic to reading.


 

I have to point out that if you go looking for them then you'll find plenty of visual novels. Aksys has done some for the psp and well now vita. and there's at least two companies doing pc eroge and visual novels.  It's niche market but it's not completely dead over here.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 17, 2014)

pokemonkickbutt said:


> I have to point out that if you go looking for them then you'll find plenty of visual novels. Aksys has done some for the psp and well now vita. and there's at least two companies doing pc eroge and visual novels. It's niche market but it's not completely dead over here.


You're right, but since people are not going to be looking up something if they don't even know what it is, or that it exists, then there's not gonna be enough people to enjoy visual novels as much as they deserve. It's kind of like flash carts. People need to know what they are before they search for them. Flashcards are a niche market too, but that's only because piracy doesn't have a lot of PR. Since obviously Nintendo and other developers aren't going to acknowledge flashcards, the amount of people that know about them is going to be small, and the amount of people that use them even smaller.


----------

